# Laying down problem.



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Its not that she doesn't know it, she knows it too good. Or maybe I am boring her, but when we are doing our little training sessions, she wants to lay down. Right now we are working on the "come" and "watch me" she does good for a few tries but then wants to lay down. Now I do keep the sessions short but this is happening right away almost.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So you may be doing to much to fast so she's tuning out. Or you are just overwhelming her and she's shutting down. Or she's bored and taking a load off!

Are you doing the training in conjuction with a trainer and dog class? Usually they have tons of tips to prevent any/all of the above.

I know I PERSONALLY start all training as FUN FUN FUN WHOOPEE!!!!! So my dog may not do the proper thing, but she's in the game, focused and paying attention. I choose to start with tons of teeny REAL treats (chicken/cheese/liver/etc) and feed my dog constantly when we start so she constantly is feeling BRILLIANT!! Getting my dog's to have a good attitude to WANT to interact and learn new things from me is my first and main goal. Once that is developed and encouraged, the actual 'training' goes so much easier.

I also frequently stop (before she wants to) and we have a rousing game of tug/ball, then go back to training. Truthfully, whether I'm training 'obedience', tricks or agility. My dogs all think it's the same big fun game! So they are involved and having fun.

I personally find the clicker helps with this cause it forces me to break down a behavior and give real feedback and treats (so the dog really learns and understands) rather than just more verbal praise (cause frankly I kind of tell her how wonderful she is all day every day all the time). So the sound of the clicker is different, has to be earned and always means food or play.

Remember, you need to set your dog up to succeed in training. AND you should always stop training BEFORE the dog wants to. Before they get bored/overwhelmed/tune out.

-


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Great post Maggie









The one other thing that did cross my mind.. OP says pup does great for a couple of tries and then goes back into the down. Without more descriptive information, it is hard to say why she is going down. What Maggie posted is certainly a huge possibility... but what about, she is offering the down because she knows it is a highly reinforced behavior? If OP has worked on down and has a great response, they she could have trained it quite well and now pup views it as the one behavior to default to when she isn't sure what exactly she is being asked to do.

Hard to tell over the internet. Cant see it and feel it. 

Instead start reinforcing new behaviors more and giving fewer tasty treats for a down.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes she does it after only a few tries of something else. I hate trying to type what I am trying to say, lol.

She knows down very well along with sit. And I guess that is what my problem is. I do try and keep the sessions very light and short, about 15 mins. of actually learning. Sometimes in between commands we do some play and some petting. 

We start of sitting to do focus work, but she ends up laying down, while still focusing on me. Which I am happy that she is keeping the focus but just not the automatic laying down.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Oh ok! I think I get what you are saying now. She is getting bored









If she were one of my dogs doing this, I would crate for 1-2 hours before scheduled 15 min training session. I would skip breakfast (and dinner the night before if need be) and use some REALLY good treats. Braunsweiger/Liver/Hamburger.. something really fabulous (try a few and find her favorite - whatever gets her chattering or wide-eyed) and use that for the attention work. Do a little attention to the face for a treat stuff and do more active things too. Keep moving. The more static and quiet you are, the more static and quiet/bored she'll be. Have a sit with attention click/praise/treat and be REALLY excited and happy about it! Release her and move a foot or two away and ask for it again. Run that foot or two away! Become more active and be interesting! Act crazy! LOL







She will start watching you more thinking ou have gone insane.. reward it! LOL







have a great time! You will have faster responses and more animation and she will have more fun training. 

Training doesn't need to be static and stoic. have a blast, run around! Let her know it is party time! (and she'll learn in the process too!







) Good Luck!


----------

